# UK based bridesmaid Dress shop - Ebay



## Charlotteee

Hello ladies

So I've found a company on Facebook who sell through EBay. They're called littlepridebride and seem really legit. Everyone posts on their Facebook page with pictures of their dresses etc and they're based down south.

If it had been China I would never ever have risked it but I've really looked into them and I think I'm willing to take the risk.

Have any of you had any dealings with littlepridebride? 

These are the dresses we have settled on. Not buying them for another year though as I have a pregnant sister who is due Jan and a teenage bridesmaid who is currently 14 but will be almost 16 when we get married and you know how quickly they change shape so gonna have to hope and pray the dresses are still being made.

xxx
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-08-22-13-29-15.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 7


----------

